# Cars that fit a bike in the trunk



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

I thought it would be nice to find out what cars fit a bike in there trunk, with or without wheels.
I'm looking at getting a 4 door sedan and I'm just thinking of all the wierd looks I would get from sales people if I showed up with my bike. I'm sure others could use this info as well so
just post what you drive and how your bike fits in the car.

SVT Ford Focus ZX5 - Full Bike fits if I fold down the rear seats
(won't work for work, I need my rear seat, no roof rack either, as I drive everywhere)


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

for reference I can put my bike in the trunk of my 2008 Kia Rio with the wheels pulled off


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a 1990 Chevy 3/4 ton passenger van that'll hold 5 bikes, 5 people and all their gear for a weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## dan32888 (Nov 24, 2009)

1992-1999 bmw 3 series with fold down rear seats can hold a bike with the front wheel off. It gets a little tricky with a larger bike but I manage to pull it off.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

My 2004 two door SVT Focus holds a bike with the rear seats down. It also will take a full gig's worth of keyboard rig: two keyboards and amplifier/speakers system, stand, etc.-all kinds of room.


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

My 1998 Oldsmobile Silhouette holds my bike and stuff, with room to sleep, and gets decent mileage.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Current generation Honda Civic Sedans (except for Natural Gas and Hybrid versions) trunk will fit bike with both wheels off. With fold down rear seat, will fit bike with front or rear wheel off.

2004-2008 Acura TL trunk will fit bike with both wheels off (but tighter than the Civic).


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

A lot of cars can do that. I fit my bike into the trunk of a 99 Corolla (a small car.)


----------



## mondayC (May 22, 2008)

853 said:


> I'm just thinking of all the wierd looks I would get from sales people if I showed up with my bike


Why not just ride the bike to the dealership? "Oh, and one thing I just thought about; will this baby fit in the trunk?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

853 said:


> I'm just thinking of all the wierd looks I would get from sales people if I showed up with my bike.)


It's your money. If the want it, they better see if the bike fits.


----------



## FINEMNT (Sep 14, 2009)

2004 Corolla with seats forward and front wheel off, and a 2010 Nissan Altima, also need to fold seats forward with front wheel off.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I used to be able to fit two bicycles in the trunk of my 1974 midsized Mercedes 280 sedan. I had to take the wheels off, but those just went right on top of the bikes.

In any case, whenever I do serious car shopping, I take whatever it is I'm into at the moment -- guitar amp, bike, whatever -- to the dealer and give the trunk a test.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*station wagon won't work?*

I have an '02 Ford Focus ZX5 and can fit bike w/ front wheel removed easily in the front seat. Of course it won't work for you.

I used to sell cars and would see which cars we had that could take a bike. Something like an '02-'05 Passat Wagon would work. The "05-newer is bigger and would work as well. Both cars don't look bad at all IMO.


----------



## mpapet (Dec 2, 2009)

Ford Escape easily fits a bike in the back with the wheels off. Get a/the rubber mat to cover the entire back area.

Bouncy like a truck. It's been a great car for us.


----------



## Terrapin (Aug 1, 2002)

The Ford Focus sedans all do it EASILY. The Trunk is enormous.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Prius!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Mapei said:


> I used to be able to fit two bicycles in the trunk of my 1974 midsized Mercedes 280 sedan. I had to take the wheels off, but those just went right on top of the bikes.
> 
> In any case, whenever I do serious car shopping, I take whatever it is I'm into at the moment -- guitar amp, bike, whatever -- to the dealer and give the trunk a test.



My Volvo 940 can pass that test. (unless your amp is an AC-30, Twin Reverb or larger)

I think the OP should have asked which sedans with a trunk won't hold a bike. That would be a shorter list.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Get a hitch-mount rack.


----------



## jrosteck (Oct 28, 2007)

Not a car but drives like one - Honda Ridgeline. 
Flip up the back seats and roll the bike in. 
2nd bike is with the front wheel off.

Two bikes and two people inside out of the weather.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Honda Fit
Can put two bikes in the back upright with the front wheels off. my riding partner is 6'5" and rides a 63. it will fit like this in the Fit Great gas milage and well made. My wife bought it to carry her large spinning wheel-we all have to have our toys. Honda Element is even better in that you can leave the front wheels on, but it is a gas pig by comparison.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I could fit my bike in the back seat of my Impreza if I took both wheels off.. Wrapped the bike in a blanket.. put wheels in trunk.. and didn't have a passenger. Yeah... Small car.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

With the back seat back rests flipped down, my Mazda 6 easily takes my 58 cm road bike with both wheels attached.


----------



## aking legs (Aug 30, 2009)

AUDI A4 *wagon*. Fits the bike completely assembled. No fuss whatsoever. Wagons rule, has anyone noticed all the utes getting shorter? They all want to be wagons - just won't fess up. 

If your smarter than me (likely) you'll opt for a Subaru or something more reliable.


----------



## Claudio14 (Jan 25, 2008)

2009 + Mazda 6, the bike fits in the trunk with wheels on.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.everythingmuscle.com/Service_Work_ Body/64 Impala Repaint.JPG


----------



## aking legs (Aug 30, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> http://www.everythingmuscle.com/Service_Work_ Body/64 Impala Repaint.JPG



Oooohh...Now imagine if it was a wagon!


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

aking legs said:


> AUDI A4 *wagon*. Fits the bike completely assembled. No fuss whatsoever. Wagons rule, has anyone noticed all the utes getting shorter? They all want to be wagons - just won't fess up.
> 
> If your smarter than me (likely) you'll opt for a Subaru or something more reliable.


The new Subaru Outback!!! That will likely be my next vehicle to compliment the Jetta Wagen. Yes, I like wagons:thumbsup:


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

aking legs said:


> AUDI A4 *wagon*. Fits the bike completely assembled. No fuss whatsoever. Wagons rule, has anyone noticed all the utes getting shorter? They all want to be wagons - just won't fess up.
> 
> If your smarter than me (likely) you'll opt for a Subaru or something more reliable.


I have to pop the wheel off, because my seat is just a tiny bit to high to wedge it in easily. (2001 A4) I think I can make it go with some voodoo, but it's such a pain that dropping the wheel is easier.

Agree to the second part, too. Mine's never left me anywhere, but costs after purchase have been significant.


----------



## theheavyone (Apr 29, 2008)

Acura RSX type-S, no problem. Front wheel off with the rear seats down. You CAN have your cake and eat it too, you know.


----------



## Ken_Birchall (Apr 21, 2004)

'67 Eldorado

https://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-1960-1969/1967-Cadillac-Eldorado-4.jpg


probably with room to spare for a cord of wood


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

BMW 5 series sedan w/fold down rear seat or 3 or 5 series wagon.

Pops right in w/o removing anything.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

My 07 Mazda6 estate holds 2 bikes easily with wheels off. Or one bike fully assembled. The cargo mat is convenient to keep dirt away from the carpet floor. Estates/wagons are the hotness.


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been able to fit my 53 cm bikes in the trunk of Audi sedans over the years: '99 A4, '01 & current '05 S4s with the wheels off. I prefer this to flipping the rear seats down: bikes & gears out of sight. And no overhead clearance to worry about when using the roof rack.


----------



## rainbowjersey (Mar 27, 2004)

Schneiderguy said:


> Honda Fit
> Can put two bikes in the back upright with the front wheels off. my riding partner is 6'5" and rides a 63. it will fit like this in the Fit Great gas milage and well made. My wife bought it to carry her large spinning wheel-we all have to have our toys. Honda Element is even better in that you can leave the front wheels on, but it is a gas pig by comparison.


Without much work we put 4 complete bikes + 2 sets of spare wheels + racing gear and luggage inside a Honda Fit for a week of racing. Unbelievable amount of usable space.:thumbsup:


----------



## hunter1 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Bike In Trunk*

I can fit a 57cm Lemond Reno in the back of my 2010 Honda Insight with the rear seat down, and front wheel off. .


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> Get a hitch-mount rack.


I agree with the good doctor! I don't have the same limitations as to appearance or structural design and I still think it's the best way to go.


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

my 03 mustang gets me to the local ride with the rear seat down and the front wheel off. if i take off both wheels, it will fit with the rear seat closed


----------



## mrbull (Jun 14, 2005)

*Mazda 5*

I know it's not exactly a car, but I can chuck in a weeks worth of camping gear, all my Tri stuff, and my bike w/o taking off the wheels. And get around 30mpg. I love this car!


----------



## prs77 (Dec 13, 2004)

My 2007 Honda Civic coupe can hold a bike with the seats folded down and the front wheel removed.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

2009 BMW 3 Series Wagon fits my 54cm Master X Light with wheels on


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

s2ktaxi said:


> Current generation Honda Civic Sedans (except for Natural Gas and Hybrid versions) trunk will fit bike with both wheels off. With fold down rear seat, will fit bike with front or rear wheel off.
> 
> 2004-2008 Acura TL trunk will fit bike with both wheels off (but tighter than the Civic).


I had a 2004 TL, my xl mountain bikes or 60 cm road bikes would not fit.


----------



## Scrapr (Sep 25, 2008)

Mini Cooper

http://www.brompton.co.uk/page.asp?p=3072


----------



## rangerdavid (Jun 3, 2009)

Prius


well, not techinically in the trunk since its a hatchback, but the CAAD9 fits no prob.


----------



## Serotta 63 (Nov 2, 2009)

I put 2 bikes in the back of my BMW X5.. once 3 bikes.

I tried my bike in the back of my C5 Corvette -- would not fit.. maybe cuz my Serotta is a 63cm frame???


----------



## jcarr (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a 2008 Corvette and I can fit 2 mtn bikes in there with luggage. Wheels and pedals are off.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

rangerdavid said:


> Prius
> 
> 
> well, not techinically in the trunk since its a hatchback, but the CAAD9 fits no prob.


Yep.
Don't have to remove the front wheel if the rear seat is folded down.


----------



## johneracer (Oct 2, 2009)

Subaru OUtback. I fit two bikes with front wheels removed. In this day and age it really is hard to beat a station wagon......


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

johneracer said:


> Subaru OUtback. I fit two bikes with front wheels removed. In this day and age it really is hard to beat a station wagon......


In this day and age it is hard to FIND a station wagon!

I got an old ranger pickup, I can put two bikes in standing up with both wheels, luggage and my 65 pound dog!


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

Not a car but I love our Mazda MPV. No need to take wheels off and plenty of room for everything and everybody. I will probably always own a minivan for this reason, or a four door pickup with a cap on the back, or whatever my wife says we are buying when it comes to buy a new car.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

My '02 Focus ZX3 works fine. A couple of weeks ago I went shopping for a new car. I found so many that will accommodate a bike it's impossible to list them all. The Ford Fusion is a great car with a huge trunk & fold down seats. I liked the Mazda 3. I also drove the Chevy HHR. That will fit a bike with ease, but I didn't like it much. I decided not to buy a car, but to get mine repaired.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

rainbowjersey said:


> Without much work we put 4 complete bikes + 2 sets of spare wheels + racing gear and luggage inside a Honda Fit for a week of racing. Unbelievable amount of usable space.:thumbsup:


Just traded my Honda Ridgeline in for a Fit so very good to hear about all the gear you can put in one. That was one of my greatest fears but with the seats down it looks like you could put a ton of stuff back there.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a '66 Olds 442. I can put my bike and about 7 people in the trunk.

On a more serious note, I definitely recommend taking your bike to the dealership. Whether your bike fits in the trunk or not may depend on whether you ride a 53 or 58 cm frame. When I was looking for a small car for a daily driver, that was exactly what I did. Ruled out the PT Cruiser because my bike wouldn't fit, even though a friend who rides a smaller frame could fit his just fine. Ended up with a Scion xB, which has been a great purchase.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

My Deville will fit my bike in the trunk, My SLS will fit without front wheel on

George


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

georgewerr said:


> My Deville will fit my bike in the trunk
> George


Right next to the body???


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*along that line...*



philoanna said:


> Not a car but I love our Mazda MPV. No need to take wheels off and plenty of room for everything and everybody. I will probably always own a minivan for this reason, or a four door pickup with a cap on the back, or whatever my wife says we are buying when it comes to buy a new car.


A Mazda 5 would be great as well. Also, you have lots of options with configuring the interior.

Before I moved to NYC, I was seriously considering getting one.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I am concerned about the environment so I drive a Crown Victoria solo. I can fit a bike in the trunk and in the back seat. I always have one in the trunk.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

VW Jettas will swallow 2 bikes, wheels and bags a still have room left over, just take the wheels off. Mybikes are 59cm.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

for safety reasons, I sometimes have my bike in the back seat of my Civic Sedan. Could do it in the TL as well.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

853 said:


> I thought it would be nice to find out what cars fit a bike in there trunk, with or without wheels.
> I'm looking at getting a 4 door sedan and I'm just thinking of all the wierd looks I would get from sales people if I showed up with my bike. I'm sure others could use this info as well so
> just post what you drive and how your bike fits in the car.
> 
> ...



Why would you sell the SVT? :cryin: 

I just push the 60 seat down w/ flipping up the cushion, then take both wheels off. There is so much room in that car w/ both seats down, it's crazy


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Big Cars Rule !!!!*

A pre 1980 Lincoln Town Coupe - Town Car will hold two fully assembled road bikes in the trunk.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

aking legs said:


> AUDI A4 *wagon*. Fits the bike completely assembled. No fuss whatsoever. Wagons rule, has anyone noticed all the utes getting shorter? They all want to be wagons - just won't fess up.
> 
> If your smarter than me (likely) you'll opt for a Subaru or something more reliable.


All the Subie wagons (as well as Foresters, I think) can take a full bike. I recommend the '04- '07 WRX wagon!
Disclaimer: I dunno about the new Impreza wagons ('09+)


----------



## jf30 (Jan 17, 2010)

my vw golf hatchback fits my bike (with wheels on) with the rear seats folded down.


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

sgt_hedgehog said:


> Originally Posted by 853
> I thought it would be nice to find out what cars fit a bike in there trunk, with or without wheels.
> I'm looking at getting a 4 door sedan and I'm just thinking of all the wierd looks I would get from sales people if I showed up with my bike. I'm sure others could use this info as well so
> just post what you drive and how your bike fits in the car.
> ...


I love my car I can fit up to three bikes in there with only removing the front wheels. The problem is then you can't use the back seat ( I need my back seat, I'm in sales and often take customers out to lunch). I currently have a roof rack, but drive so much for work and in questionable areas
I just don't feel good about leaving my bike up there the whole day. 

I would like to find a car, that has a trunk that could fit a bike (with or without wheels) and still have rear seats I could use (it would also put the bike out of view).

Lots a cars fit a whole bike in them....but then again makes the rear seats unusable.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Is there a price range you're trying to maintain? New, used? There's lots of cars that will fit the bill. My Jetta wagen will take a bike (58cm) with the wheels removed, seats up and the cargo cover in place. The sedan would work as well. Same with a Ford Fusion, Chevy Malibu, Nissan Altima, etc.


----------



## scoobmw (Mar 18, 2010)

aking legs said:


> AUDI A4 *wagon*. Fits the bike completely assembled. No fuss whatsoever. Wagons rule, has anyone noticed all the utes getting shorter? They all want to be wagons - just won't fess up.
> 
> If your smarter than me (likely) you'll opt for a Subaru or something more reliable.


Damn - there's me thinking of going from Subaru to A4. Hmmm  
Anyway - interested in this - so how easy is it?? and is that a road bike or MTB (I know it's a roadbike forum, but just checking as i also like to get MTB's in there).
And my Subaru can fit a bike in ...
If I take both wheels off, remove any panniers, undo the headset and turn the handlebars sideways .... grrrrrrrrrrr. Cars without folding seats are a nightmare. But i didn't bike when I bought it, honest.


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

I can fit my Roubaix in the back of my C6 Corvette by taking the front wheel off. Need to move pass seat up about 6".


----------



## hunter1 (Nov 11, 2009)

*bikes in cars*

I get mine into a 2010 Honda insight , rear seats down front whl off, drive side up.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I think if you're willing to take BOTH wheels off, you can fit a bike in just about any trunk. I say that because my friend puts his MTB (harder to stow than a roadie) in his Honda S2000 with both wheels off, and I've seen him do it in a Corvette , too. 

I can tell you my bike fits with just the front wheel off in my Mom's Caddy DTS, but it lacks just a couple of inches fitting in my BMW 545i ( have to put at least 1 of the seats down), so don't waste your time there. It's a shame, 'cause the new model is coming out this year and w/ the economy the way it is, you can pick up a used 5 series for super cheap now and they are fantastic cars. Both 3 and 5 series will fit w/ both wheels off.

Don't be shy: I took my bike to the dealer and attempted to stuff it in a car so I would know if I had to get the fold-down seat option or not. They don't care...they really, REALLY want to sell some cars.

I'm with you: I feel a lot safer w/ my bike inside the car, both from theives and potential damage.


----------



## Ken_Birchall (Apr 21, 2004)

Honda Fit would for sure, Corolla with the back seats down and you don't need to worry about taking the front wheel off


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

litespeedchick said:


> Don't be shy: I took my bike to the dealer and attempted to stuff it in a car so I would know if I had to get the fold-down seat option or not. They don't care...they really, REALLY want to sell some cars.


Just be careful.. Put your bike in a bag so you don't mark up the car. Just as they'd love to sell you the car they would really enjoy charging you a cleaning/repair fee on that car as well.

Great advice though.. if you are questioning if your bike will fit certainly give it a try!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

MB E class with fold down rear seats easily fits a bike in it with front wheel off.


----------



## scott h (Apr 26, 2008)

2002 Passat Sedan

58cm bike w/o wheels fits in trunk with rear seats up. Fold the seats down it fits in with rear wheel on.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

2003 Honda Accord EX Coupe. No need to fold the seats (it only has a narrow passthrough from the trunk). Just take the wheels off the bike and stuff them in there. Mine (56 cm frame) fits beautifully.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

A guy pulled his bike out of his mASSerati a couple weeks ago. Would that work for ya?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

aking legs said:


> AUDI A4 *wagon*. Fits the bike completely assembled. No fuss whatsoever. Wagons rule, has anyone noticed all the utes getting shorter? They all want to be wagons - just won't fess up.
> 
> If your smarter than me (likely) you'll opt for a Subaru or something more reliable.


Seats down, right? Can you fit a bit perhaps with front wheel off in the cargo area only without flipping seats down? Reason I ask is that I need to rent a car in Europe this summer and am looking at wagons. I need it to fit family of 4 with some luggage and a bike too. I am thinking I could maybe put one side of a 60/40 rear seat down if needed and sqeeze the kids on the 60 side.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

My wife's 2005 Subaru Legacy GT fits my 52cm caad 8 with both wheels off in the trunk with rear seats in normal position, on the other hand my 1995 GSR sedan can fit my bike in the trunk with both wheels off with rear seats in normal position and with just the front wheel off with rear seats down. But, nothing beats a wagon. We had a great Subaru 2004 WRX wagon and that's the way to go, wow, my bike fit in wheels and all. Wagons are great! We never should have never traded it in, we should have got rid of the GSR and kept the WRX wagon.

Peace


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

how about Nissan Cube? has anyone try to fit a full bike into it? with wheel on or off?
if you did it, don't you mind post a pic? thx.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Best of all? Maybe..*

Here's my 'Dedicated bike vehicle'..It's where my bikes and all my gear "live" most of the time. There's a propane fridge to keep my after-race refreshments cool, a two burner stove to cook my pre-race pasta, a nice comfortable bed so I can get to a race venue the evening before a race and not have to mess with motels and trying to drag all my bike gear up and down a staircase into a room, etc etc. When I travel I keep the bikes inside but when I camp or have 'guests or extra passengers I put the bikes on the back. There's room in the very back for my trainer, a couple of tupperware tubs of spare parts, cassettes, tools, etc. Race wheels fit inside also, or hang on the rack when I sleep inside. There is a little porto-pot to avoid the line up for the public ones, and I can change into my team costume inside without fear of offending anyone.

The van cost much less than just one of my bikes, by the way, and it gets about 25mpg at 70mph. I have some other vehicles but I find myself usually taking the van everywhere because you just never know when you may have an extra hour or two and want to ride right from wherever you are..

I think they make newer ones, too(grin!)..Mine is 26years old...about like Contador, eh?


----------



## rsr1 (Dec 4, 2009)

2010 jetta wagon, fit the whole 58cm spec tarmac fully assembled with the seats down


----------



## Tanin (Feb 4, 2008)

My BMW 5 series has split fold down rear seats. My 22" MTB wil fit in the trunk with wheels and seatpost removed but because my XL Road bike has an integrated seatpost I need to fold half of the rear seat down to transport. Still leaves me room in the back for an adult or in my situation a carseat.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

853 said:


> I would like to find a car, that has a trunk that could fit a bike (with or without wheels) and still have rear seats I could use (it would also put the bike out of view).


That should be pretty easy....both my '06 Altima and my wife's '01 Galant do that.


----------

